# Good stoner music



## I R Stoned (Oct 15, 2007)

some good stoner music, would have to be kotton mouth kingz, most techno music, good classic rock, some really trippy shit like pink floyd, buckethead songs, that Im The Scatman song, that is halarious when stoned lol, and Tiny Tim, listening to him makes me laugh so hard i cry


----------



## bluewizard (Oct 15, 2007)

massive attack


----------



## I R Stoned (Oct 15, 2007)

a good song to listen to is The Games We Played by aspergin a 17min piano song that has many different video game songs on it, really cool to listen to when stoned blue


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Oct 15, 2007)

I hate Kotton Mouth Kings..ive never like any of there stuff.


But Pink Floyd


----------



## I R Stoned (Oct 15, 2007)

yea ill admit the only 2 good kotton mouth king songs in my opinion are Weed War and 420, but almost all pink floyd's stuff is great to listen to


----------



## natmoon (Oct 17, 2007)

Infected Mushroom.


----------



## cali-high (Oct 17, 2007)

well im high right now and im listening to kotton mouth kings song Bong Toke that song tripps me out really hard bass


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 17, 2007)

What about Sigur Rós? Any given song of theirs high is, in my experience, nearly flawless.

For those that haven't heard of them, they're considered to be Icelandic post-rock (think mogwai, tapes n' tapes, explosions in the sky, etc. but with a less annoying Bjork fronting the group)

What's even better? There's a hell of a lot of songs available for free on their website.

Check it: Sigur Ros

Other good bands? The Sounds of Animals Fighting, the Beatles, Radiohead, Minus the Bear, and of course any Wu-Tang available .


----------



## massmurda420 (Oct 17, 2007)

i listen to abk blaze Icp Twiztid boondox darklotus the game weird al 
and some other shit i jsut cant think of the name lol


----------



## KeeferSutherlandFTW (Oct 17, 2007)

Dragonforce is fuckin killer too. Herman Li is inhuman.

Plus the melodies make you feel like you're doing the most epic things ever even though all you're doing is making hot pockets.


----------



## PinkTac05 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dj Shadow Rjd2 Tiesto


----------



## diehlerman (Oct 20, 2007)

khmer kid- smoke weed or I really like tangerine sky from kmk or pretty much anything from tool.


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Oct 21, 2007)

My picks:

Incubus - All their albums are great stoned music for me, but Light Grenades in S.C.I.E.N.C.E. are the best for me

System of a Down - I love to just lay in the dark and listen to this stuff. Incredible.

AfroMan - Just one song that we all know "Because I Got High"

Pink Floyd - Goes without saying, but I said it anyway

Tenacious D - Fun stuff to listen to when you're giggly and ready for a good time

DragonForce - Holy shit! This band is single-handedly bringing glory back to metal. They are the fully realized potential of 80's rock. No song shorter than 5 mintues and they're all about really cool shit like wizards and dragons.

There are plenty more, but this is all I could think of off the top of my head


----------



## Sabby (Oct 21, 2007)

Ya can never go wrong with Black Sabbath, Pink Floyd and The Doors.


----------



## Wild (Oct 11, 2008)

For chilling, I put chillout ibiza sort of albums on. 
Teardrop by Massive Attack is really relaxing.
I like some kinks, hendrix, santana, stones etc too

Soma by Smashing pumpkins messes with my head if i'm stoned and got my eyes closed. Try it, concentrate all way through the song, it's nice vision effects


----------



## t0k3s (Oct 11, 2008)

Wild said:


> For chilling, I put chillout ibiza sort of albums on.
> Teardrop by Massive Attack is really relaxing.
> I like some kinks, hendrix, santana, stones etc too
> 
> Soma by Smashing pumpkins messes with my head if i'm stoned and got my eyes closed. Try it, concentrate all way through the song, it's nice vision effects


No cypress hill????Yea that song is a trip when your high


----------



## Mo Racca (Oct 14, 2008)

D-Styles (skip about to the 60 sec mark after intro)
YouTube - D-Styles - The Murder Faktory


----------



## acidwarp (Oct 14, 2008)

soma is an awesome song
I personnally listen to any Tool songs, deftones, or 10 years. All good trippy shit to listen to


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 14, 2008)

this thread is like a year old


----------



## acidwarp (Oct 14, 2008)

who cares as long as it inspires ppl to listen to new music


----------



## towlee (Oct 14, 2008)

pepper or bone thugs


----------



## bazoomer (Oct 17, 2008)

acidwarp said:


> who cares as long as it inspires ppl to listen to new music


 
well said that man !! just listening to some of the suggestions mentiond, nice work !! wot about films, funny songs, trippy clips ?? ide like to watch a pilot take a jet for a spin in firs peron , or a space ride ect lol. u know wot i mean !!


----------



## acidwarp (Oct 20, 2008)

anyone ever seen the movie a scanner darkly????? now thats a good trippy movie. I highly suggest ppl at least d/l. I watched it on my pc, then i went out and bought it lol


----------



## Mutilationer (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, every time I light up a spliff or 9 I like to put on some "I set my friends on fire" then make a healthy transition into some "GO with fourteen O" then finish off my bakefest with some "As the world fades"


----------



## MauiLover1 (Oct 22, 2008)

slightly stoopid....


----------



## TheGenocidePuppy (Oct 23, 2008)

have you ever seen the rain - CCR


----------



## somerandomguy (Oct 23, 2008)

I like chill music when im high.... slightly stoopid, jack johnson, phish, bob marley... good music in my opinion.

also... ghetto cowboy - bone thugs. my number one gettin high to song.


----------



## soley (Oct 24, 2008)

KeeferSutherlandFTW said:


> What about Sigur Rós? Any given song of theirs high is, in my experience, nearly flawless.


Ah, my favorite band to listen to stoned and not stoned. They're my idea of perfection in anything they produce.


----------



## somerandomguy (Oct 26, 2008)

Has anyone heard of michael franti? he really has good chill smoking songs. if anyone uses limewire look for a song called skin on the drum bassnectar remix, its soo tight.


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 28, 2008)

YouTube - KMK 420

Kottonmouth Kings - 4-2-0


----------



## fade2blackened (Oct 28, 2008)

massive attack is very trippy, other than that i would say yo gotti if your wanting to go the rap way (not my preference), i listen to metallica and other heaavy bands, it makes them sound so much more heavy. lol


----------



## closettrooper (Oct 29, 2008)

Meshuggah is good band to listen to when your high


----------



## riolman (Oct 29, 2008)

If i listen to Bob Marley when im blazed i swear it amplifies my high. It just puts me in super chill, i don't really care about anything mode.


----------



## seylm (Sep 30, 2009)

Shpongle makes for a good trip


----------



## freestyleandsmile (Dec 5, 2009)

Xavier Rudd, Dirty Heads....I know, old post...just contributing


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 5, 2009)

closettrooper said:


> Meshuggah is good band to listen to when your high



fuck yes! chaosphere is a fuckin trip. have u seen the music video for new millenium cyanide christ where there just rockin out on there bus? haha..

been meanin to listen to em while trippin but kinda scared about how intense that could be lol


----------



## stonedcold89 (Dec 5, 2009)

somerandomguy said:


> Has anyone heard of michael franti? he really has good chill smoking songs. if anyone uses limewire look for a song called skin on the drum bassnectar remix, its soo tight.


fiah fiah fiah! light up ya liiighta! his song from weeds is good too, ganja babe i think it is


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Dec 9, 2009)

Brule' .


----------



## junction (Dec 16, 2009)

Waking life is one of the best films to watch stoned; here is a trailer
http://www.mymovies.it/trailer/?id=33975


As far as music goes...

"The moon is disgusting" by That 1 Guy
"Smoke like ribbons" by Ugly Casanova
"Parasites" by Ugly Casanova
"Eulogy" by Tool
"Cash, Culture, and Violence (Bass Drop Remix) by Rancid
"Natural Anthem" by The Postal Service
"La Mer" by Nine Inch Nails
"Moondance" by Nightwish
"The Cold Part" by Modest Mouse
"Air Traffic Control" by Louis XIV
"X-Ray Style" by Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros
"Emily's Heart" by Jamie T
"Aqueous Transmission" by Incubus
"Hide and Seek" by Imogen Heap
"Let Go" by Frou Frou
"Ego Tripping at the Gates of Hell" by The Flaming Lips
"Fight Test" by the Flaming Lips
"Los Angeles" by Elliott Smith
"Flux" by Bloc Party
"Ion Square" by Bloc Party
"Blackbird" by The Beatles
"The Funeral" by Band of Horses
"Created a Monster" by B.O.B
"Neighborhood #1 (Tunnels)" by Arcade Fire

That's all I've got for now


----------



## samstevens1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Lupe Fiasco is a grower listen to the lyrics


----------



## keller420 (Dec 17, 2009)

Kottonmouth Kings-420, where the weed at?, proud to be a stoner, bong toke, time to get high, pack ur bowl, smoken like a blunt, bump
Bone thugs-Ecstasy, weed song, budsmokers only, smoken budda, buddah lovas, sweet jane, notorious thugz, 9mm, why do i get high
afroman-sell your dope, but i was high
cypress hill-everything
d-12-purple pills, 40 oz
eminem-old times sake, drug ballad
hyperaptive-skunk manual (look it up on youtube)
Ice cube-go to church, smoke some weed, today was a good day, check yo self, gangsta rap made me do it
NWA- fuck tha police, straight outta compton, dopeman
khmer kid-smoke weed
lil flip-im so gone
lil jon-get crunk, throw it up
ludacris-blueberry yum yum, get back
luniz-i got 5 on it
methodman and redman-how to roll a blunt, how high, wateva man
snoop dogg-gin and juice
three 6-sippin on syrup
tony yayo-candy man


----------



## morrja (Dec 20, 2009)

It would have to be Drum and Bass it just comes alive with weed, its as if it takes your soul on a journey.


----------



## Lobotomist (Dec 21, 2009)

I gotta hate on techno...sorry. YUCK!


----------



## .Anonymous. (Dec 23, 2009)

"More human than human"- White Zombie
"Down and Out"-Tantric

Bomb.. as hell. =D >are baked<


----------



## bestbet06 (Dec 25, 2009)

Kid Cudi's Album Man on the Moon


----------



## .Anonymous. (Dec 26, 2009)

KoRn- anything from them, lol.
Eminem- see above^

=)


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 26, 2009)

bluewizard said:


> massive attack


I LOVE THEM!!! I love listening to massive attack with a really good stone


----------



## sarah22 (Dec 26, 2009)

im a big fan of trip hop. when i listen to it while stoned, i turn off the lights, and lay in bed with my headphones on, and i get into this really meditative trance like state. it helps me with the expansion of my consciousness. i really like this song called "said the people" by dinosaur jr. a buddy of mine sent me the link to this song on youtube and after 10 seconds i was in love with this song...lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8wqA_B9lCQ 

hmm, what else. massive attack is awesome. the songs i like the most are dissolved girl, angel, teardrop (which features portishead)

the song "daydream in blue" by imonster is a REALLY good one to listen to stoned, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6_hzqae2tw

i like the song "unforgettable" by Last Amanda, its from the soundtrack of the movie tamara and its on the movie modify all about body mods, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvmvjXpt2hA


----------



## moedownonit (Dec 28, 2009)

[youtube]VtnVduIY75Y[/youtube]

these guys are fucking rediculous live


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Lobotomist said:


> I gotta hate on techno...sorry. YUCK!


bwwahahahahaha!! so closed minded.. 
you dun know...


----------



## bobtokes (Dec 29, 2009)

kraftwork-trans europe express
hawkwind-levitation
roxy music-for your pleasure
ledzep-2


----------



## lafemmevxka (Jan 1, 2010)

John Prine
The Stones - Sticky Fingers
Monster Magnet
The Misfits
Cat Power
Leonard Cohen


----------



## Kushkittens (Jan 1, 2010)

MAT ZO
look him up, hes a god with trance. hes only 19 and hes tought himself how to create and produce music. Hes beats are just incredible


----------



## RoundTree (Jan 1, 2010)

junction said:


> Waking life is one of the best films to watch stoned; here is a trailer
> http://www.mymovies.it/trailer/?id=33975
> 
> 
> ...



Good Music Selection


----------

